# puppy in march and I need supplies



## olofsonb (Dec 15, 2013)

Hi All, 
I'm Getting My First Puppy In March And Am Trying To Get All My Shopping Squared Away. If Someone Could Advise Me On What They've Purchased In The Past. What Works And What Doesn't. I Plan On Training Him To Hunt Ducks Primarily But Upland Game As Well. If You Could Help, And Even Possibly Post Url's That Would Be A Huge Help.

Thanks


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

One thing I have learned with these dogs is you need to work and train for upland first. Only after they have been on birds and love the sound of gunfire can you move to waterfowl.


----------



## olofsonb (Dec 15, 2013)

That's Very Good To Know, Thank You. In Terms Of Products Toys/Training/Kennels Etc Any Recommendations Either To Get Or Avoid At All Costs.

Thanks Again


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! There are probably threads on every specific product from kennels to collars, so I'd recommend using the search function. Experience varies so keep that in mind!

This thread is a good start http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,5226.msg39378.html#msg39378

One thing a lot of new puppy owners tend to get is one of those retractable leashes, but I would recommend getting a check cord instead which will be indispensable in the field and for general recall training. Check out gundogsupply.com for those and other great products.


----------



## olofsonb (Dec 15, 2013)

Thanks For The Link, I Tried Searching For Something Like That Earlier But There Are SOOO Many Posts I Couldn't Locate It. I'm Also Glad You Recommended Gundogsupply Because I Did Purchase Their Puppy Pack (Upgraded Some Items) As Well As A Starter Pistol To Slowly Integrate The Gun. I Was Thinking Of Getting The Ruff Tough Kennel Size Large For When It's An Adult (Got A Hand Me Down Puppy Crate Already). I've Heard Good Reviews On Them, Are They Really Worth The Cost? Id Like To Get A Quality Crate Because When I Go Hunt Dogs Aren't Allowed Inside (Relax If You AreWorried About Weather, I'm In California And I Still Plan On Getting A Kennel Jacket). Also Has Anyone Tried Bird Training In residential Neighborhoods, Any Problems Potentially From That?

Btw I Love Seeing All The Pride People Take In Their Dog On These Forums. Keep It Up Guys.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

The ruff tough kennels are nearly bomb proof. I guess they mean to size them small for safety in an accident (less space for the dog to slam against), but if you want it to do double duty as their house crate past puppyhood, sizing up is a good idea. My 40ish pound female fits fine in the intermediate, but she still has some growing to do. I'm impressed with the quality.

A coat is a good idea and they also make insulated crate covers. Mud River is supposed to be a good brand.

Can't answer your question about suburban bird training yet. I'm almoooost done building a quail pen in the backyard. I'm just hoping the homeowner's association doesn't poke its nose back there.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> I Was Thinking Of Getting The Ruff Tough Kennel Size Large For When It's An Adult (Got A Hand Me Down Puppy Crate Already). I've Heard Good Reviews On Them, Are They Really Worth The Cost? Id Like To Get A Quality Crate Because When I Go Hunt Dogs Aren't Allowed Inside


http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2013/06/small-safe-travel-crates-for-vizslas.html

I'd still stay with the intermediate (like I have in my Jeep). Especially if you are in California with all our stupid drivers. Not for long distance drives but 95% of our outings are an hour or less. Both dogs have been in their crates for a few hours comfortably.

I like to use a nice large kennel in the house where they can get into their sleeping bag.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/11/sleeping-bags-for-vizslas.html

If you are in Northern California and want to meet in the fields at Hastings drop me a personal message, or if you just want to hike the East Bay hills and talk about Hungarian Vizslas, come on along. 

Excited that we have another Californian that is thinking of using a Vizsla in the fields! There is a band of us that find that a very good thing.

Grab a couple books about the breed. "The Versatile Vizsla" should be on every owner's bookshelf IMO.

Good start anyway. Have fun.

Rod aka RBD


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Start looking now for a good bird supplier, and large fields to run the pup in.
Center ring collar with a nameplate in a must.


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

TexasRed said:


> Center ring collar with a nameplate in a must.


Where do you get a collar with the name plate? Any good companies you may suggest where one could order it from?


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://www.gundogsupply.com/leather-dog-collar-with-name-plate.html

This one has served Bailey and Chloe well.

You can see them in almost all our blog pictures of the dogs.

RBD


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Ksana said:


> TexasRed said:
> 
> 
> > Center ring collar with a nameplate in a must.
> ...


Gundogs online.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Spit ring collar is a must 4 a field dog - love the mendota dura soft - Id - classic upland supply - usually free with collar - Mud River insulated crate cover - they work - also Mud River dog training bag - buy it now & meets all your needs 4ever - bumpers - like black & white textured - easiest 4 pup 2c - pheasent & quail wings 4 dead bird find - a great whistle & lanyard - never leave home with out it on - but patience - love - consistency is what trains a PUP !!!!!!!


----------

